# How clear is clear?



## steen995 (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm due to go in for a colonscopy today but don't know if I need to do the enema thing beforehand or not. It said only needed if clear. Are we talking like water clear?


----------



## gottogo (Aug 14, 2000)

I too was worried before my colonscopy to make sure I was clear. I was going liquid that was not really clear, but not brown. Sorry to be so graphic. So I went to the hospital and they asked if I was clear. I said yes, I guess so. Then I went in for the colonoscopy and woke up. They never said anything about that. So I guess it was ok. Hope this helps. I was thinking that it had to be crystal clear. Not so.


----------



## Janice 54 (Jul 25, 2002)

When I had mine done about a month ago, the nurse asked if I was clear and I hesitated. Then she asked if it was a sort of greenish color liquid. She considered that clear.Janice


----------

